# Leon Jimenes Robusto Cigar Review - Not a bad stick.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I wasn't anywhere near a pen and paper for this one so it won't be detailed. Unlike some of the reviewers here, I didn't mind this cigar at all. Th...

Read the full review here: Leon Jimenes Robusto Cigar Review - Not a bad stick.


----------

